# Parts needed!



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, I am in need of some parts if anyone has some for sale. 

1) a micro atx board. (DDR3 if possible) If the board is DDR2 I would need ram as well.

2) chip for above motherboard. 

Want to get something fairly recent technology if at alllllll possible. 

More than willing to purchase these items and not looking for a give away 

This has to be a Micro ATX motherboard as that is all that will fit in my Tt Armor A30 case. 

Thanks all in advance,
Dano


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2012)

PM sent- let's finish our discussion


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2012)

Norton said:


> PM sent- let's finish our discussion



 I don't know why I totally spaced that out. 

PM replied brother.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 6, 2012)

I might be able to unload my HTPC setup if you still need the parts, just LMK.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2012)

I may be willing to let my i7-860 setup go--how much would you be looking to spend?


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 7, 2012)

bogmali said:


> I might be able to unload my HTPC setup if you still need the parts, just LMK.





[Ion] said:


> I may be willing to let my i7-860 setup go--how much would you be looking to spend?



Thanks guys!!!!!! Actually ole Norton hooked me up pretty well.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 7, 2012)

Good deal!


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

You got everything you need then?


----------

